# Looking for a Honda 300 GR



## rhett10295 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm building a Honda 300 and looking to throw a 54% GR in it. who here can sale me one? sorry if I'm in the wrong section, I'm new here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

do a quick search, there's a lot of talk about them here in the honda section.


----------

